# New, and got a very low rating after 37 trips



## Raymond Majewski (Feb 15, 2018)

Well, honestly, I think I made a mistake. I underestimated the fact that people wanted a considerably clean car. I mean, it wasn't a real mess, but could have been vacuumed a bit. I notice that a number of people mentioned that. And the first day I drove, which had the most trips of all, I had stuff in the backseat, a desktop computer, which had to be there. I just thought people cared about getting to some destination and not these sorts of things. Those might not have been too bad were it not for the three, maybe four, who gave me one star ratings, one of which had me drive up a steep, wet road that I didn't even know if I could make it (I actually had to step hard on the gas and skidded slightly, and then he complained to Uber my car had problems - got that fixed up), and another who was a bit annoyed that I couldn't get her to her destination fast enough, above the speed limit. I also tend to be a bit cautious as a driver with passengers, even more so than I am on my own, so I rarely ever drive fast. 

Anyhow, I am wondering if it is even possible not to be deactivated around 50 trips, even though I've cleaned my car. I wonder if I should email Uber or something, or maybe I am just too paranoid at this time? My rating right now is 3.2. It seems almost impossible to hit 4.6 in like ten trips.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

If your not seeing a steady rise in your rating after close to every ride by now you might not be cut out for this. A 3.2 rating is really low. If your not getting mostly 5 stars by now there's still a problem. Possibly take a ride or two as a passenger and look for differences. Good luck.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

The progressively dire cluelessness to your narrative almost had me thinking you were SadUber. Very entertaining. Good job!


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Raymond Majewski said:


> Well, honestly, I think I made a mistake. I underestimated the fact that people wanted a considerably clean car. I mean, it wasn't a real mess, but could have been vacuumed a bit. I notice that a number of people mentioned that. And the first day I drove, which had the most trips of all, I had stuff in the backseat, a desktop computer, which had to be there. I just thought people cared about getting to some destination and not these sorts of things. Those might not have been too bad were it not for the three, maybe four, who gave me one star ratings, one of which had me drive up a steep, wet road that I didn't even know if I could make it (I actually had to step hard on the gas and skidded slightly, and then he complained to Uber my car had problems - got that fixed up), and another who was a bit annoyed that I couldn't get her to her destination fast enough, above the speed limit. I also tend to be a bit cautious as a driver with passengers, even more so than I am on my own, so I rarely ever drive fast.
> 
> Anyhow, I am wondering if it is even possible not to be deactivated around 50 trips, even though I've cleaned my car. I wonder if I should email Uber or something, or maybe I am just too paranoid at this time? My rating right now is 3.2. It seems almost impossible to hit 4.6 in like ten trips.


Maybe, just maybe, driving for Uber is not your calling. If you start out driving with a messy, dirty, and stinking car it will only get worse. Find a new job.


----------



## Faz Faz (Feb 23, 2017)

How did you actually think you can uber in a messy car that happens to have a desktop PC behind? If a passenger is paying you to drive them somewhere then they expect a good and decent service not a messy car with clutter around. I think you overlooked these details. It will be very hard flying back up to reach at least 4.6 but good luck and remember clean uncluttered car is the best way forward. Even the small things like opening the door for them and when they arrive at the destination again opening the door for them do the small things trust me it will help.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Raymond Majewski said:


> Well, honestly, I think I made a mistake. I underestimated the fact that people wanted a considerably clean car. I mean, it wasn't a real mess, but could have been vacuumed a bit. I notice that a number of people mentioned that. And the first day I drove, which had the most trips of all, I had stuff in the backseat, a desktop computer, which had to be there. I just thought people cared about getting to some destination and not these sorts of things. Those might not have been too bad were it not for the three, maybe four, who gave me one star ratings, one of which had me drive up a steep, wet road that I didn't even know if I could make it (I actually had to step hard on the gas and skidded slightly, and then he complained to Uber my car had problems - got that fixed up), and another who was a bit annoyed that I couldn't get her to her destination fast enough, above the speed limit. I also tend to be a bit cautious as a driver with passengers, even more so than I am on my own, so I rarely ever drive fast.
> 
> Anyhow, I am wondering if it is even possible not to be deactivated around 50 trips, even though I've cleaned my car. I wonder if I should email Uber or something, or maybe I am just too paranoid at this time? My rating right now is 3.2. It seems almost impossible to hit 4.6 in like ten trips.


Definitely clean the car out - there should be nothing in the back seat and ideally nothing in the front passenger seat.

I think back to some trips I took as a passenger when the front passenger seat of the car was filled with a pile of crap, I didn't down rate the driver but I'm not a *****y pax. I could totally see pax punishing a driver for crap in the back seat.

Is the car clean of dirt and smells? Do you smoke cigarettes? Cigars? People don't like having to smell other people's stinkiness.

If you haven't already received an email from Uber about being deactivated, they might be giving you a little more time to improve your numbers.

Good luck!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Raymond Majewski said:


> Well, honestly, I think I made a mistake. I underestimated the fact that people wanted a considerably clean car. I mean, it wasn't a real mess, but could have been vacuumed a bit. I notice that a number of people mentioned that. And the first day I drove, which had the most trips of all, I had stuff in the backseat, a desktop computer, which had to be there. I just thought people cared about getting to some destination and not these sorts of things. Those might not have been too bad were it not for the three, maybe four, who gave me one star ratings, one of which had me drive up a steep, wet road that I didn't even know if I could make it (I actually had to step hard on the gas and skidded slightly, and then he complained to Uber my car had problems - got that fixed up), and another who was a bit annoyed that I couldn't get her to her destination fast enough, above the speed limit. I also tend to be a bit cautious as a driver with passengers, even more so than I am on my own, so I rarely ever drive fast.
> 
> Anyhow, I am wondering if it is even possible not to be deactivated around 50 trips, even though I've cleaned my car. I wonder if I should email Uber or something, or maybe I am just too paranoid at this time? My rating right now is 3.2. It seems almost impossible to hit 4.6 in like ten trips.


The Tribe has Spoken.


----------



## Awais (Feb 23, 2017)

Just curious. Why would you need a desktop computer in the uberX car?


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

I'll admit, I've been doing Uber for two months, and have yet to actually CLEAN my car beyond vacuuming it ONCE, and yet it still is very clean and smells nice. That said, I don't carry about computers with me. So just keep your car reasonably clean and you'll be fine. You don't need to take it to a detailing place and spend $300 every day LOL.

I have had the steep uphill driveway thing in the rain once, sure there was an embarrasing amount of wheel spin, but the passenger and I made a joke about them being thankful it was a Ford Escape and not a Prius. It was their first Uber ever, at the end she asked me, I don't know what to do, now what? And I showed her how to rate 5 stars, and handed the phone back. No tip but a happy passenger even though we barely made it up that driveway!

Now, don't take this the wrong way, rideshare might not be the gig for you, if you havea 3.2 rating. I've only done about 80 trips, but I'm at 4.9 rating even though I'm not a very conversational person, and have a tendency to get lost. I'd be at 5* but my previous Uber car that I used for a couple weeks before buying the newer one had bad rear shocks that made clunking noises over bumps, one door was the wrong color, the seats had some minor stains, and one of the tires was bad and vibrated a little at highway speeds, and I still managed 4.something.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dogemuffins said:


> I'll admit, I've been doing Uber for two months, and have yet to actually CLEAN my car beyond vacuuming it ONCE, and yet it still is very clean and smells nice. That said, I don't carry about computers with me. So just keep your car reasonably clean and you'll be fine. You don't need to take it to a detailing place and spend $300 every day LOL.
> 
> I have had the steep uphill driveway thing in the rain once, sure there was an embarrasing amount of wheel spin, but the passenger and I made a joke about them being thankful it was a Ford Escape and not a Prius. It was their first Uber ever, at the end she asked me, I don't know what to do, now what? And I showed her how to rate 5 stars, and handed the phone back. No tip but a happy passenger even though we barely made it up that driveway!
> 
> Now, don't take this the wrong way, rideshare might not be the gig for you, if you havea 3.2 rating. I've only done about 80 trips, but I'm at 4.9 rating even though I'm not a very conversational person, and have a tendency to get lost. I'd be at 5* but my previous Uber car that I used for a couple weeks before buying the newer one had bad rear shocks that made clunking noises over bumps, one door was the wrong color, the seats had some minor stains, and one of the tires was bad and vibrated a little at highway speeds, and I still managed 4.something.


They no like him


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Raymond Majewski said:


> Well, honestly, I think I made a mistake. I underestimated the fact that people wanted a considerably clean car. I mean, it wasn't a real mess, but could have been vacuumed a bit. I notice that a number of people mentioned that. And the first day I drove, which had the most trips of all, I had stuff in the backseat, a desktop computer, which had to be there. I just thought people cared about getting to some destination and not these sorts of things. Those might not have been too bad were it not for the three, maybe four, who gave me one star ratings, one of which had me drive up a steep, wet road that I didn't even know if I could make it (I actually had to step hard on the gas and skidded slightly, and then he complained to Uber my car had problems - got that fixed up), and another who was a bit annoyed that I couldn't get her to her destination fast enough, above the speed limit. I also tend to be a bit cautious as a driver with passengers, even more so than I am on my own, so I rarely ever drive fast.
> 
> Anyhow, I am wondering if it is even possible not to be deactivated around 50 trips, even though I've cleaned my car. I wonder if I should email Uber or something, or maybe I am just too paranoid at this time? My rating right now is 3.2. It seems almost impossible to hit 4.6 in like ten trips.


You couldn't have put that stuff in the trunk with some padding so that it would be able to move around?


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> You couldn't have put that stuff in the trunk with some padding so that it would be able to move around?


No, IT HAD TO BE THERE, CAN'T YOU READ??? "_I had stuff in the backseat, a desktop computer, which h*ad to be there*"

_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dogemuffins said:


> No, IT HAD TO BE THERE, CAN'T YOU READ??? "_I had stuff in the backseat, a desktop computer, which h*ad to be there*"
> 
> _


Thats why he HAS TO QUIT


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Sounds really trashy to me. Quit before somebody gets sick!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Raymond Majewski said:


> Well, honestly, I think I made a mistake. I underestimated the fact that people wanted a considerably clean car. I mean, it wasn't a real mess, but could have been vacuumed a bit. I notice that a number of people mentioned that. And the first day I drove, which had the most trips of all, I had stuff in the backseat, a desktop computer, which had to be there. I just thought people cared about getting to some destination and not these sorts of things. Those might not have been too bad were it not for the three, maybe four, who gave me one star ratings, one of which had me drive up a steep, wet road that I didn't even know if I could make it (I actually had to step hard on the gas and skidded slightly, and then he complained to Uber my car had problems - got that fixed up), and another who was a bit annoyed that I couldn't get her to her destination fast enough, above the speed limit. I also tend to be a bit cautious as a driver with passengers, even more so than I am on my own, so I rarely ever drive fast.
> 
> Anyhow, I am wondering if it is even possible not to be deactivated around 50 trips, even though I've cleaned my car. I wonder if I should email Uber or something, or maybe I am just too paranoid at this time? My rating right now is 3.2. It seems almost impossible to hit 4.6 in like ten trips.


Is this fact or fiction? Funny story either way.


----------



## bigdaddybondo (Oct 10, 2017)

this is a joke, right?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I have hundreds of nasty pax in and out of my car every week.
Car 100% empty except for my hidden trunk compartment and glove box.
Pax don't want to see or deal with your STUFF.
Full detail every 6 months.
I wash the outside of my car once a month at the drive thru wash ($6 per wash).
I use a rechargeable hand vacuum 2-4x a week, only takes a few minutes ($25 one time cost, been using it for 3 years).
Never had a complaint.
In fact I get complimented on my car's condition.

It's really not that hard.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Raymond Majewski said:


> Well, honestly, I think I made a mistake. I underestimated the fact that people wanted a considerably clean car. I mean, it wasn't a real mess, but could have been vacuumed a bit. I notice that a number of people mentioned that. And the first day I drove, which had the most trips of all, I had stuff in the backseat, a desktop computer, which had to be there. I just thought people cared about getting to some destination and not these sorts of things. Those might not have been too bad were it not for the three, maybe four, who gave me one star ratings, one of which had me drive up a steep, wet road that I didn't even know if I could make it (I actually had to step hard on the gas and skidded slightly, and then he complained to Uber my car had problems - got that fixed up), and another who was a bit annoyed that I couldn't get her to her destination fast enough, above the speed limit. I also tend to be a bit cautious as a driver with passengers, even more so than I am on my own, so I rarely ever drive fast.
> 
> Anyhow, I am wondering if it is even possible not to be deactivated around 50 trips, even though I've cleaned my car. I wonder if I should email Uber or something, or maybe I am just too paranoid at this time? My rating right now is 3.2. It seems almost impossible to hit 4.6 in like ten trips.


Don't worry. Passengers expect limos at welfare wages. Don't worry they only care mostly about drunk driving and careless driving


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

This guy is too funny.

Seriously, he knows he is expected to transport up to 4 people, plus luggage, and he has a computer in the back seat? Presumably because the trunk is full of other crap, lol.

I miss SadUber.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Awais said:


> Just curious. Why would you need a desktop computer in the uberX car?


Even more amazing is that the computer was still there when you were done driving


----------

